# Advice on older lenses for DSLRs



## CMILLEY (Mar 6, 2006)

I just shelled out for my first DSLR (Canon Rebel XT). Being completly tapped out at the moment I went and grabbed some 2nd-hand generic 70-210 AF lens for CAD$50 just to have some variety on practice shots.

I have to shoot in manual Aperature mode as it only has f4 and the Camera doesn't pick up on that, and I'm sure the quality leaves alot to be desired. But for 50 bucks it good enough to practice on until I can afford something sensible.

I guess my question is am I safe using an older 35mm based lens? Its no heavier than any other 35mm lens and it works fine with AF. 

Is there anything I should know before using this thing?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 6, 2006)

I've never heard of a 70-210 lens that was only F4.  It's more likely that it's maximum aperture is F4 and it can be stopped down to F22 or something like that.

Any lens that is made for Canon Auto Focus (EF mount) should work on that camera.  One problem, however, may be older lenses from other companies.  The reason is that the electronic chip in these old lenses, just won't communicate with the new digital bodies.  Some of these companies will re-chip their lenses for you.

If your camera will not tell the lens to use any other aperture than F4...then the chip may be the problem.  Just to be sure, clean the contacts on the back of the lens.

So to answer your question...yes, you can use older 35mm lenses on that camera.  Any Canon EF lens or other companies lens with a Canon EF mount.


----------



## CMILLEY (Mar 6, 2006)

Yep, you're right about the aperature.  I've read up some more and found alot about lenses that only shoot at the largest aperature due to incompatability.

The lens I have is a Magnicon, which is pretty obscure on the web.  I'm having trouble finding whether or not the company even exists anymore.

Still it's good enough the screw around with and eventually make into a paper weight when I upgrade to a better one.  As long as no one has any horror stories how their older lens broke their DSLR's ring or fried the computer or something like that.  It's my first DSLR so I'm allowed to be a little paranoid for awhile.:blushing: 

So one last question.  I'm probably going to go and get the proper Canon lens later this year.  In the meantime, Is there there any older EF lenses that I should look out for that is known to work fine with Canon DSLRs and are worth the money?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 6, 2006)

Any Canon EF lens will work...there should be no problems.  Newer lenses from Tamron & Sigma should work.

As for ones that are worth the money...that's up to you.  If you search the web, you will find reviews of many different lenses.  Some deliver great performance at great prices...others are cheap but compromise on quality.

I always say that no EOS owner should be with out a 50mm F1.8.  It's a cheap lens but optically very good...and a maximum aperture of 1.8 is pretty sweet.


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 6, 2006)

Is it this lens you are refering to?
http://www.dpchallenge.com/lens.php?LENS_ID=1203

If so, I have a Rebel XT, and used this lens for quite some time before I got a 'better' zoom, and I must say, I was rather impressed with the results.  It will definitely be worth the $50 you spent on it until you find some other lenses.

Here is one example with this lens at f4, and some sharpening in photoshop:






Congratulations on your new Canon


----------



## CMILLEY (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Brittany,
the lens is more like this one, except for the Canon lens ring instead of Nikon:
http://www.dpchallenge.com/lens.php?LENS_ID=999

It turns out Magnicon was either made by Vivitar or Tokina. 'Magnicon' was just a re-branding for Canadian Stores(Black's Photo I think).

Great shot of the bird btw. I hope I can get some decent use out of an f4 exlcusive aperature.

The XT I have is great so far, any tips about it would be much appreciated.

Thanks for all the info guys!


----------

